# HO-giveaway!!



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is the first giveaway or maybe not.
Anyway here is a pair of atlas trucks P/N 195000.
drop your name in, and I will pick up the winner this Sunday Night.







Andre.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure where to drop my name but I will put it here.
Very nice of you.

Al miller


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

mopac said:


> Not sure where to drop my name but I will put it here.
> Very nice of you.
> 
> Al miller


Al, here is fine, you just need to say* I am in!*

Andre.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, * I am in!*


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Let me know when you want my address and I will PM it to you.

Or do I need to come get them?
I haven't been to Florida lately.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will offer to pay shipping.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't believe no one else is entering. They will.
You should have plenty of names by Sunday

Thanks again for putting them up.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

*I am in!*


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I am in


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Ho give away ?*

I'm in for the ho give away!
I am in


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

i am in


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I know someone who did this! 
Something I don't have, heck, I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## NWHOOSIER (Jan 6, 2016)

I am newbie to the site and i am in. Great way to test my posting.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Add my name to the pot! Thanks!


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*i am in!*

very nice of you to do that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the offer...I'm in.


----------



## WesternModern86 (Dec 25, 2015)

I am in!


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am in , thanks !!!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

cool im in


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am in


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks you, I am in.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

*I am in!*


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

I am also in. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll be in.

Jim D


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm NOT in.... but this is very generous of you!


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

NOT in, but this is very nice of you.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW!
A lot of in!!
that's good, make the raffle more interesting.


Andre.


----------



## pvt64 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom, I'm in.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys!
Today at 16:00 will be the raffle!
So there is two and a half hour to join.

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

*We have a winner.*

We have a winner!

A lot of people participated and was good.

*Congratulation Aceman21!!* 
You won the Atlas trucks!!. send me your shipping address and I will send the item ASAP.

Thank you to everyone for participating.

Andre.


----------



## Arvle (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in ..//


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Arvle said:


> I'm in ..//



Your late


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## pvt64 (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats Aceman!


----------



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

*I'm in*

I'm In


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

breezy8 said:


> I'm In


nope your to late, the train has left the station.


----------

